# Swiss Watch Jolus



## karlos (Oct 10, 2008)

anybody please tell me about swiss watch jolus

please write me on my mail [email protected]


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck!

I've been searching for information on my Jolus chronograph for years.... but have found nothing.










If anybody does know anything, please post it!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Forgot to say that the only thing that I do know is that the Jolus name is associated with the Swiss watchmakers 'Verdal'.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There were hundreds upon hundreds of Swiss names in that era. I used to have a near complete list of who went where and still can't find it


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

This may not be of any assistance at all, but a Jolus 17 jewel chronograph was sold for 155,51 euros (whatever that is; hey, I'm Canadian) on July 8 on Ebay. I was just looking around French sites to see if there was any information using "montre Jolus" "fabrication Suisse" as keywords; sometimes it helps. Listing noted that it was a "rare, superb" vintage watch. If I'm reading the listing correctly, all items are sold as is, dust included....

Sharon


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

chris l said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I've been searching for information on my Jolus chronograph for years.... but have found nothing.
> 
> ...


Chris: Don't know if this is any assistance at all, but if you look up "Artfact" "Jolus" and "Lot 426" you'll find the following; it may not tell you anything at all, but perhaps you can "drill down" and correspond with whoever prepared the listing to see if they have more information?? Sadly, looks like you have to subscribe to the particular site to get further info. Anyway, this is the description of the piece:

"Description:

gilt dial signed Jolus, Arabic numerals, outer telemetric and tachymetric scales, subsidiary constant seconds and minute recording dials, 17-jewel nickel plated movement, metal cuvette, case with snap on back, diameter 37mm. "


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At the back of my copy of *`Wristwatches: History of a Century`s Development`* (Kahlert, Muhe & Brunner) is a section entitled *`Founding Dates of Swiss Watchmaking Firms (from "Indicateur Suisse de l` Horologerie",1943).*

It lists hundreds of firms giving their name, location, founder & founding date. There is no mention of Jolus which may indicate that the firm started up after the list was compiled in 1943, ok I know it`s not much but it`s all I could find h34r:


----------



## Alanmc (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi I have the same Jolus watch ,can anybody tell me the best place to sell it and the price to expect it was my fathers


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Alanmc said:


> Hi I have the same Jolus watch ,can anybody tell me the best place to sell it and the price to expect it was my fathers


eBay, it will find its value provided you give full description and good quality photos.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The engine of search indeed carries the force to travel back in time, young master! ldman:

Four year old post - - - - - - - :lol:


----------

